# BNSF Uses Flex Track



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Sure beats driving spikes with a sledge hammer.

http://www.bnsf.com/news-media/media-asset-library/images/large/construction-photo_colorado.jpg

Don


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I've seen lots of flat cars loaded with those assemblies sitting on sidings here, but have never seen the installation process.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I like the automated track laying machines, they're cool and have lots of moving parts.

If I were the guys welding next to the swinging piece of track, I'd be looking over my shoulder!  One slip and they're ground meat!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

And Norfolk Southern uses Ross switches.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Rusty Ross switches it appears.


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> If I were the guys welding next to the swinging piece of track, I'd be looking over my shoulder!  One slip and they're ground meat!


It's ok I see slack in the chains.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They can take that slack out in a hurry.


----------

